# Killgore Knife and Sheath



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

I received this beautiful Knife and Sheath today from Cody, and wanted members to get a chance to see it, that didn't look in on our trade thread . Plus the Sheath wasn't pictured . This baby is gorgeous all the way around !!!!
When we started our trade, I had mentioned to Cody that I may donate it for our charity auction in March, and that is what I intend to do, along with calls being made by Henry n Barry . Thank You Cody !!!!! 
Look forward to getting one for myself in the near future I hope !

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Tom and Dave!!!
I did get a few pictures before it got sent off. Here's one.
Glad you like it Tom!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Woodman (Nov 18, 2013)

First class all the way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 18, 2013)

Unbelievable Cody...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2013)

That's awesome! Looks and sounds like it's gonna be a heck of an auction with the stuff you're donating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's awesome! Looks and sounds like it's gonna be a heck of an auction with the stuff you're donating!


I think we've raised tween 8-10k each of the last 3 yr. so, yeah it does pretty good for a small town and these items will definitely up the ante !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 18, 2013)

This might be a good thread to remind everyone the holiday season is upon us... and in case any of you draw me in the WB Secret Santa, or want to do something nice for me 'just cause', I'd be stoked with a Kilgore like this. :cool2:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 18, 2013)

Great knife Cody. Love the burl and mosaic pins. Very clean design and finish. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW oh WOW I wanna Kilgore knife!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2013)

NICE knife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW! Cody - That is an awesome, awesome knife! Put me in line as one of those who wish that knife was in their possession! Amazing work, Cody!



SENC said:


> This might be a good thread to remind everyone the holiday season is upon us... and in case any of you draw me in the WB Secret Santa, or want to do something nice for me 'just cause', I'd be stoked with a Kilgore like this. :cool2:



A WB Secret Santa would be a really cool thing.  I'd be game for an actual WB Secret Santa, I'd even be willing to help organize it if we did one, but it's probably getting a little late to organize something, between giving people enough time to hear about it and sign up and then come up with a gift to send on to whosever name they end up being given.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 19, 2013)

holy smoley Cody I am gettin excited cl


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 19, 2013)

Really a work of art. Beautiful.


----------

